# Laticrete Strata-mat



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

For those not following Coverings, just wanted to let you know that Laticrete has introduced their own uncoupling membrane. I saw it personally last week at a PTK course in Bethany CT and was impressed! It is a translucent white in colour which allows you to verify proper coverage underneath. It also has mortar hydration vents to allow for proper curing when using modified (yes ditra fans...modified!) thinset to set porcelain tile. Goes on the same way as the other.

Final note: just so this doesn't get out of hand....I am not bashing ditra..used it for years. However, Strata Mat, IMO, is better! Not earth shattering better, but better! 

The part I really like is the single source warranty that you can get from Laticrete. Use 254 platinum to set and install your tile and grout with spectralock pro premium and you now have a manufacturer backed lifetime warranty. Just keep in mind that your floor has to meet proper deflection and you as the installer are liable if you do a crappy job.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

it's great stuff. :thumbsup:

I tested it out about 4 months ago and then just used it on a project last week. I posted elsewhere weeks ago with permission from the big guy as he said the "cat was out of the bag"


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good Brian. What the cost projection?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Also (Brian) I was just wondering if you have prep photos of that linear shower. I just wanted to see how you did the connection of the membrane to the shower floor area.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Looks good Brian. What the cost projection?


I think Laticrete has to release that to all vendors.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Also (Brian) I was just wondering if you have prep photos of that linear shower. I just wanted to see how you did the connection of the membrane to the shower floor area.


the shower floor waterproofing membrane was HydroBan.
the Strata_Mat ended prior to the floor. I used fabric at the HydroBan to Stata_Mat connection and the Mud to drain.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

like the idea of system warranty, but how much is a bag of platinum?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i burn through bags over top of ditra, and that is cheat ditra set... also cleans up easy, that platinum is some sticky stuff!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

world llc said:


> like the idea of system warranty, but how much is a bag of platinum?


I could be wrong but I don't think you have to use platinum to get the warranty. I imagine as long as the thinset fits the application you're good.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think you have to use platinum to get the warranty. I imagine as long as the thinset fits the application you're good.


They just released new warranty programs for the types of product used. I think 4xlt also gives you lifetime...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

253 gold is perfect for traditional porcelain Installation. Stone and all others , we know we have to use stickies for that


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

world llc said:


> i burn through bags over top of ditra, and that is cheat ditra set... also cleans up easy, that platinum is some sticky stuff!


I didn't use as much thinset as I thought over Ditra. and I used Gold thinset. you can still use Ditra set or even Laticrete 272 unmodified. 



Laticrete said:


> An unmodified mortar (e.g. LATICRETE 272 Mortar) can be used for applicable installations in accordance with project specifications.


I used Gold 253 on the first one I did to set the Strata_Mat & Tile.
then Gold to set Strata_Mat & 4XLTto set the tile the second project.


----------

